# [Help] ADB on Linux



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok guys heres the deal. After tons of help from developers on here and XDA Ive gotten pretty good with my fassy. I can take it from 'Brick" to ICS in like 12 min..lol.Anyway I thought I would venture off to the exciting world of Linux for a little theme fun....i know its very hard. thats why im going very slow. lol. Hit my first problem....
Ok..I am running unbutu 11.11 on virtualbox on my windows 7 64 bit system. So i have successfully installed and set up java. I have successfully set up and installed SDK. I Have successfully installed eclipse and updated to latest. So my problem is when in CMD when i list my adb devices.....blank. Do i need to install a driver on this platform like on my windows plat? I couldnt find anything on linux drivers.
Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

Maybe you can try some of the steps in this tutorial: How to Root using Ubuntu - Android Forums


----------



## OhioYJ (Aug 6, 2011)

Why not just dual boot? Ive found virtualbox leads to all sorts of odd problems when doing stuff like this. Ive found ADB easier to setup in Linux than Windows, normally.


----------



## bdogg718k (Dec 28, 2011)

I think Im gonna just put linux on an old computer i have and use that.


----------

